# Any places with superb curly koa or rosewood burl blanks?



## bidilover (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello,

Could you please help me out by pointing out to places that have top quality curly koa and rosewood burl blanks for sale, in any shape and size?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## bkultra (Dec 17, 2015)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/25208-NEW-KOA-Lots-of-stabilized-blocks

http://www.dreamburls.com

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/25347-Natural-Koa


----------

